# Chicago 11 Blizzard



## ultimate plow




----------



## ultimate plow




----------



## ultimate plow




----------



## fordpsd

Awesome pictures. Looks like the blizzard keep you guys busy.

How much snow did you end up with?


----------



## STIHL GUY

looking good. i really like your plow truck wesport


----------



## exmark

Really nice fleet you have. Nice pics.


----------



## tls22

Great pics.....the truck looks awsome...colin sent me pics of it in the summer.....looks beautiful


----------



## Omran

Very beautiful pictures and nice equipment too. I almost have the same set up, but my trailer is agoosneck and my truck is a flatbed f350 dully. LOL. hey will you hire me next season with my equipment upnorth, we hardly get enough snow here.


----------



## grandview

I'm glad all the snow from that storm fell on you before it reached Buffalo.


----------



## Jewell1386

nice pics and that loading dock looks like a mess


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

Welcome to the snowplowing business gentlemen, sit and hold tight


----------



## Mark13

Omran;1238655 said:


> Very beautiful pictures and nice equipment too. I almost have the same set up, but my trailer is agoosneck and my truck is a flatbed f350 dully. LOL. hey will you hire me next season with my equipment upnorth, we hardly get enough snow here.


So pretty much it's nothing like his besides being a Ford? 



DuramaxLML-42;1253895 said:


> Welcome to the snowplowing business gentlemen, sit and hold tight


+1 post count or what?


----------



## ultimate plow

Im starting to miss that day


----------



## RMC LANDSCAPING

im still waiting for money from that day!


----------



## NBI Lawn

RMC LANDSCAPING;1275498 said:


> im still waiting for money from that day!


Funny how that works. Can you imagine the calls you would have recieved if their lot wasnt open after that. Its funny how easily people forget they would not be able to operate if it weren't for you yet they just pay when they feel like it.

Great pictures!


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

Yah, its the game that they play now. They expect discounts for big storms now too. WTF is that??? Thats B*******.


----------



## ultimate plow

DuramaxLML-42;1275996 said:


> Yah, its the game that they play now. They expect discounts for big storms now too. WTF is that??? Thats B*******.


No kidding. Most EVERYTHING was closed that day but we worked around the clock to gets things clear asap. Some customers were actually calling thanking and saying how good of a job we did. There are the some that still owe us for that day too.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

The company I sub for had 100% everything they had under contract done by 2PM wednesday and then all the store/property managers that called for help. If IDOT would've had the roads done everything we plow would've been open. We spent a week helping contractors that couldn't get the job done...


----------



## swtiih

ultimate plow;1275485 said:


> Im starting to miss that day


That was something. Probably will be a long time before we see another storm like that


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

Hey now, im already planning for another one this upcoming season! Going back to church!!! Put my praying hands n' knees back to work... Its the least i can do to be thankful to see a storm like that in IL!!!


----------



## ultimate plow

DuramaxLML-42;1276945 said:


> The company I sub for had 100% everything they had under contract done by 2PM wednesday and then all the store/property managers that called for help. If IDOT would've had the roads done everything we plow would've been open. We spent a week helping contractors that couldn't get the job done...


Anybody without a skid or loader was F'd in at least one way or another! wesport. Just couldnt keep up. I had to plow my way thru some stuff just to get somehwere. When we were called off 10pm that night Iv never been so scared in my life driving from elgin to lake in the hills back to base. I saw I90 shut down with ZERO cars for the first time in my life. Along with the hundreds of abondonded cars. Just awsome in my eyes!!!Thumbs Up


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

****, i was out all night. The company i sub for was out all night long! We just didnt stop, everyone else shut down. IDOT didnt have much to do cause we plowed all the roads to just get fuel to sites. We were having to help the police get around and tow ambulances out of the snow... I plowed 20 miles through 2-3ft of solid snow without stopping to get diesel.

Arctic is really just something else. The owner Randy -met him a couple times- knows what hes doing. I think hes been in business for 34 years now. Ive never seen so much iron used before. I heard they rented 20+ loaders just as back ups, no plows, just buckets... Put them out on 1 machine accounts and keep on pushing and stackin. Funny thing to is i ended up having to go save their Director of Ops, he was stuck on a drift. His duramax exhuast took a **** on him and put the truck in limp mode... Cant wait to delete mine!!!

Check out about 90% of their fleet...


----------



## GLSS22

Great looking pics! Looks like you were near Randall and 90, we have bunch of accounts out there as well. Glad to see everything went well for you. Starting to miss all the fun we had.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare

ultimate plow;1276817 said:


> No kidding. Most EVERYTHING was closed that day but we worked around the clock to gets things clear asap. Some customers were actually calling thanking and saying how good of a job we did. There are the some that still owe us for that day too.


Pretty much everything up here was closed too. But we got it done quick anyway.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Brant'sLawnCare;1280822 said:


> Pretty much everything up here was closed too. But we got it done quick anyway.


I went through the 20 extra gallons of fuel I had sitting at the house. Boy was that an even to remember!


----------

